# Do we have an amphibian or a dog?



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

This is my first Havanese Dog. Did I get a frog instead of a puppy? Chico is always laying like a frog with all four legs sticking out unlike our previous poodles and border collies. I have seen this before with bully type dogs who are overheated. Please tell me he is normal and just very cute.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome DeeJay....Your hav is normal.....they all prefer that position! Cute, isn't it??


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

A lot of Havs do it. You will find all kinds of things that Havs do differently than other dogs. They are quite unique.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we call it frog-dog! or froggy-dog if he is being especially cute!!! one of mine does the other does not do froggy! WELCOME!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey DeeJay,
From a fellow "newbie", I recently found out this is completely *normal* for a Hav. One of the many cute little quirks that make them so darn addicting! Miley prefers to lay this way...it still makes us laugh.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Both of mine lay like that, Shelby especially.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady too! He always sits in the frog pose.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yep .. It is a Havanese thing .. Asta did Cosmo does it Ahnold not as much but he does it on occasion .. 
Miss Tulip does not do it all the time either - after all she is a lady .. !


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Only my Lily sits like that - she loves to spread out as far as she can. Her favorite time to do it is when we are on a walk, she will run onto lawns into the shade and spread out to cool off. 

Karen, now is that Brady ON your table?? Boy is he a spoiled boy!! :biggrin1:


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabelle lies around in the froggy position when taking lazy time but when she is sound asleep she lies on her back with all four legs straight up in the air, These dogs are adorable!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter does it too, and does the four legs up in the air when sleeping. We call it frog-dog and it cracks us up!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes Laurie, he is on the table:biggrin1:. I think it was the only time he has ever done that which is why I took the picture. He is such a silly boy!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter has treats inside a container in a wooden box on our coffee table. (Nice box, it hides his brushes and stuff too but they're easily accessible to us!) He jumped up onto the coffee table one day, it's a big square. He got up there, I gasped and he looked terrified! It was so funny! He must have been wondering how he got there and how he was gonna get down! Never happened again but it was hilarious that one time. I would have taken a picture but the camera is in the box too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum. :wave:
As many have already posted it's perfectly normal. Bugsy always does the froggy/super man and will even crawl in that position. It's too cute!!! Now we need to see the pictures of your puppy.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Mine lays like that all the time! It also means your dog has good hips!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Perugina said:


> Mine lays like that all the time! It also means your dog has good hips!


Too cute! I always thought they must be able to dislocate their hips because Saydee literally gets a flat as a pancake. She'll also flatten out almost completely to do a *slow crawl* underneath furniture.

In our house we say *she's got "flatback",*
or *Saydee just "flatbacked" under the coffee table,*
or *there she goes, "flatbackin' it" again!*


----------



## Hulagirl (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi I'm a new member---been reading and finding the info very helpful and funny at times! I'm Cookie's new mom previously known as Galleta from the fiesta litter. Yes, she sits like this too and she is now jumping over her 24 " x pen! Guess its time to upgrade...maybe 36" are in order. This is my first Hav--always making me laugh but challenges me....good thing she is sooo cute can't be upset for more than 1 second. 

Shelly

Bay area


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome Shelly
So you have a little jumper too? Isn't it funny how they have no fear? I used to have a timid little Maltese and Saydee my Havanese is the opposite. She's a wild woman! She will dive off of your lap, or off of the top of the couch without thinking twice. It freaks me out because I'm afraid she'll hurt herself. She's too young to know any better...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Welcome to the forum, deejay and Shelly!! So Cookie is with you now ,Shelly? That is so cool that you decided to come here and post. We watched little Galleta grow into quite the fine girl indeed. 

I have to LOL whenever I see these threads, about the splayed sitting and lying of our Havs. Everyone seems to comment on this and some just wonder if it's normal because it's so different!! lol But yes, it's very normal for our Havs to lay like frogs, bear rugs, steamrolled possum and even with the legs straight out behind them like they're flying Supermen! ound: Welcome to the joys of owning a Havanese! :biggrin1:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

marjrc said:


> But yes, it's very normal for our Havs to lay like frogs, bear rugs, steamrolled possum and even with the legs straight out behind them like they're flying Supermen! ound: Welcome to the joys of owning a Havanese! :biggrin1:


"Steamrolled possum" is perfect! Thanks for making me LOL today, Marj! ound:

They do look like they're ready to fly, even when jumping a tiny distance. The little legs just reach out like they are ready to soar. It must be because our little Havs are really angels in disguise.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

my hav does it, my bichon does it, my mutt does it and my dad's basset does it. i'd probably be more concerned if a dog DIDN'T do it, lol


----------



## mossimo (Sep 28, 2008)

Milo does that all the time. He also lays on his back and plays with his toys by balancing them with his front two paws. He is really ambidextrous! Are your havs really good with using their little paws so sure handedly (no pun intended)


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

juliav said:


> :welcome: to the forum. :wave:
> As many have already posted it's perfectly normal. Bugsy always does the froggy/super man and will even crawl in that position. It's too cute!!! Now we need to see the pictures of your puppy.


I would send pictures but I don't have the ability to do so. If someone could privately send me their e-mail address I could send them a couple of pictures of Chico and family that were taken by a friend and e-mailed to me.I am a back to the land luddite living on an island using all my money for dogs instead of cameras etc.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Karen - that picture of Brady looks more like Gryff than Gryff does! 

Gryff too lays like that. My friend calls him "boneless chicken".


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

mossimo said:


> Milo does that all the time. He also lays on his back and plays with his toys by balancing them with his front two paws. He is really ambidextrous! Are your havs really good with using their little paws so sure handedly (no pun intended)


Scooter does, we call him cat-dog all the time! He stretches like a cat and smacks at dangly things like a cat does and it's so cute!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Deejay & Shelly!!!:welcome:

Salsa lays froggy style too. It's cute!

Shelly, glad to see you here. Salsa sends a kiss to her sister Cookie! We have the 30" expen at our house and Salsa has never jumped it, but she can't even jump on the sofa!


----------



## mossimo (Sep 28, 2008)

Do your Havs lean on walls, couches etc? He does it all the time. He will lean on me sometimes with all his weight when sleeping. I also notice if i sleep on my stomach thats how Milo sleeps. When on my back, Milo flips around with all fours up. He adores getting his paws rubbed when he does this. Sometimes he will purposely do it as if to ask for a rub down. 

ARGHH!!! How do get rid of yellow eye, my red eye fixer on IPHOTO doesn't do the trick. Any suggestions?

This is poor Milo at a year old or so after his eye injury, he lightly scratched his cornea while jumping near the window and caught his eye on the corner of the shade. He is all good now.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor Milo! We have some photos of Scooter with his cone on too, they look so goofy.

Scooter will squeeze as close as he can when we're sitting on the couch, scootched into our legs and will even put his head on top of the laptop keyboard or on my book. He's too funny!


----------



## mossimo (Sep 28, 2008)

How old is Scooter? He is so flippin cute!!! i just want to hug him !!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's 6 months and was neutered last week so he's still wearing an inflatable collar and a onesie. DH bought girl onesies though so he looks so funny! Mossimo is adorable too, he looks almost human sitting up in the life jacket with his paw resting on the back of the seat! I'm so happy we found this breed!


----------



## mossimo (Sep 28, 2008)

Scooter is a doll ! FYI i'm Mossimo and yes i'm cute LOL Milo is my pup


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

mossimo said:


> Scooter is a doll ! FYI i'm Mossimo and yes i'm cute LOL Milo is my pup


Oops! ound: Sorry about that, but glad it was complimentary! Don't tell my DH I'm writing stuff like that to men on the forum, I'll be in trouble! LOL


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Roxie also likes to sit "froggie style"... and she plays with things with her paws much like a cat. As a matter of fact my husband calls her cat-dog too! Roxie catches her toys in the air with her paws almost pulling it to her mouth or chest. It's really funny to me... maybe all dogs do that?


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

noa does it all the time too. i thought it was cute but not in a big deal kind of way, but my friends who have a german shepard and a min-pin described her as the most flexible dog they've ever seen. interesting that it's just a havanese thing


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*it means good hips*

I heard the frog pose meant they have good hips! Daisy isn't able to do it fully after her spay...but she does is more behind her than straight out. Riki is always in that position. That is what I ask friends who get dogs at the shelter and want to know if they are havanese....I ask them if they do the frog pose.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

If the frog pose, or "flatbackin' it" as I like to call it, is any indication of good hips, my Saydee's got ROCKIN' hips!


----------

